
Downtown Manhattan Is the New Frontier of the Car-Free City - baron816
https://www.wired.com/2016/08/downtown-manhattan-new-frontier-car-free-city/
======
baron816
I live in the New York's Financial District and it always irritates me how
much the area is dominated by pedestrians, yet cars (especially parked cars)
dominate the streets. The tiny sidewalks are usually so packed that I have to
step into (slow moving) oncoming car traffic just to get around the logjam of
people.

I'm going to be out today supporting this as much as I can. If anyone in Lower
Manhattan wants to join me, please let me know.

